

How IGN A/B tested its way to a better homepage - Kenan
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/05/the-ab-test-results-are-in/

======
Fuzzwah
So they learned:

3\. CHANGE: “Mass Effect 3 Review” headline rewritten as “EXCLUSIVE: Mass
Effect 3 Review” RESULT: IGN found that almost any headline with “exclusive”
in it had on average 5.2% fewerclicks.

But they also learned:

7\. CHANGE: “Sign Up For Email Updates>>” became “Get Free Exclusive
Content>>” RESULT: More than a 34% increase in click-through-rate, with a 31%
increase in subscriptions through those link clicks. THOUGHTS: People love
free and exclusive. Just as with the YouTube subscription button test, this
change was so positive that it was implemented permanently.

